# aluminium ant hill sculptures



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?kw=seller:treed0212&epp=24&pgn=1

Check them out. .. great Christmas gifts.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/molten-aluminum-ant-hill-art-263089/

your ebay link needs fixin


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

It worked for me. What comes up for you


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> It worked for me. What comes up for you


just this:


----------

